# Warm Weather Dry Gloves



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Look for park or pipe gloves. Most usually aren't fully waterproof but most will have a fully waterproofed handprint for when you put your hands down on the snow.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Something like this.

Neff Daily Grey Pipe Snowboard Gloves | Zumiez

Added bonus, they're SUPER grippy. Like NFL WR gloves type grippy.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

Shit you barely need gloves in that kind of weather. I'd be more worried about my pants getting wet. Check-out a hardware store for some water-resistant work gloves. They might do the trick and they should be cheap.

Something like these. $20 at home depot.


----------



## CelliniKS (Mar 23, 2015)

WasabiCanuck said:


> Shit you barely need gloves in that kind of weather. I'd be more worried about my pants getting wet. Check-out a hardware store for some water-resistant work gloves. They might do the trick and they should be cheap.
> 
> Something like these. $20 at home depot.


Exactly, I almost just don't want to wear gloves as all, but I also don't want wet hands lol.

Anyone know if these Oakley ellipse park gloves have a water proof palm? I can't tell if just the text on the palm is rubberized.

https://www.amazon.com/Oakley-Ellip...sr=8-3&keywords=oakley+park+gloves&th=1&psc=1

Otherwise, honestly those home depot work gloves looks like the same thing so I might just go around the corner and pick up a pair.


----------



## johnsnowboards (Feb 6, 2015)

CelliniKS said:


> Exactly, I almost just don't want to wear gloves as all, but I also don't want wet hands lol.
> 
> Anyone know if these Oakley ellipse park gloves have a water proof palm? I can't tell if just the text on the palm is rubberized.
> 
> ...


I'm in the PA as well, also a low-intermediate so I do tend to fall a bit. I have a pair of Oakley Factory Park for this exact reason. They're ok, but they get soaking wet by mid day. I usually just bring a pair of regular gloves to switch to. I also take the gloves off (the regular ones, not the factory park) on the lift to vent and put them back on when riding


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Dakine Impreza are awesome spring gloves with goretex. Virtually waterproof, breathes well. Cheap, too. 

https://www.evo.com/outlet/gloves/dakine-impreza


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

robotfood99 said:


> Dakine Impreza are awesome spring gloves with goretex. Virtually waterproof, breathes well. Cheap, too.
> 
> https://www.evo.com/outlet/gloves/dakine-impreza


:iagree::goodpost:

I have cold weather DaKine mitts and they are amazing. DaKine makes the best mitts/gloves IMO. I bet these will be great!


----------



## CelliniKS (Mar 23, 2015)

robotfood99 said:


> Dakine Impreza are awesome spring gloves with goretex. Virtually waterproof, breathes well. Cheap, too.
> 
> https://www.evo.com/outlet/gloves/dakine-impreza


I have dakine mitts for my cold weather. You're right they make good stuff. Those imprezas have 200g of fleece lining. That sounds too warm for 40 degree plus temps.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

It isn’t insulation, just lining so your hands aren’t rubbing against the outer fabric. Just enough for spring weather imo. And they breathe well so you don’t get clammy.


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

Buy some Kinco gloves, either insulated or uninsulated, and treat them w some snowseal or nicwax. I think they actually give you some treatment when you buy the insulated version. They’re like $20. They’re work gloves. But many people who ski and ride a lot wear them. They’re strong, dry, breathable, and cheap. Or look at FlyLow leather gloves. I own both. They’re basically the same. Kincos are the value buy. You can wear the uninsulated ones for splitting firewood.


----------



## johnsnowboards (Feb 6, 2015)

robotfood99 said:


> Dakine Impreza are awesome spring gloves with goretex. Virtually waterproof, breathes well. Cheap, too.
> 
> https://www.evo.com/outlet/gloves/dakine-impreza





CelliniKS said:


> I have dakine mitts for my cold weather. You're right they make good stuff. Those imprezas have 200g of fleece lining. That sounds too warm for 40 degree plus temps.


Just bought these last week, and tried them for the first time yesterday. Temp when we got to the mountain was around 34, but the sun was high so it felt warm (had to wear only base layer and shell).

The Imprezas definitely have less insulation compared to my other gloves. Rode from 2pm to 5pm, felt a bit moist inside but definitely seems dry when I took them off. Only got cold around 6pm not because they're wet, but because they were thin. I had to put liners in them.

So far so good, if this doesn't work out I'll try Kincos or Flylow John Henrys next as Fielding recommended.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

johnsnowboards said:


> Just bought these last week, and tried them for the first time yesterday. Temp when we got to the mountain was around 34, but the sun was high so it felt warm (had to wear only base layer and shell).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Glad its working as intended. I have been fine as is down to single digits and use thin liners for colder temps. But by design it is a spring glove for warm and slushy conditions. You’ll like it more in those conditions.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Are there any warm weather gloves that still have gauntlets? Everything I've seen has a short cuff.


----------

